# Friday Watch



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Got this one out of the Lidl tea box, ready to put on at 5 AM IN THE MORNING!

Alpha PO


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

CHEAT! It's not 12 yet :tongue2:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyway, who am I to argue!

This

Tissot PR515










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m off to bed in a few minutes and will be wearing this over night....



Citizen Blue Eagle NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal. 8200 21 jewels



















BTW I`m trying it out on the light grey Nato style strap instead of it`s original bracelet, what do you think?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky said:


> CHEAT! It's not 12 yet :tongue2:


It`s nearly 9AM in Sydney


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW I`m trying it out on the light grey Nato style strap instead of it`s original bracelet, what do you think?


Grey NATO looks good - bracelet even better 

RT pilot for me:










Cheers


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

It'll be this one today....Son's graduation.....gotta look posh! :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

for me tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I've only got 7 watches left to choose from :cry2: (2 are in service tho'  ) so....

This *Certinta 17J manual wind from circa 1973*




























Cheers Stu


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW I`m trying it out on the light grey Nato style strap instead of it`s original bracelet, what do you think?


A new one by any chance? 

Looks MUCH MUCH better on the Nato Mach.

Unusual position for the crown too...

Cheers S


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

vintage Chinese for me today 

*Sea-Gull ST5*

(the one on the left)










with custom display back


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Double wristed today.



















Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Anyway, who am I to argue!
> 
> This
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

(Best Anorak Voice) I think you'll find that that you have a PR 516, it is indeed very similar to the PR 515, and only an expert could tell them apart. :lol:

Nice watch though


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

By the way:

*Why don't you have one single thread "What watch do you wear?" for all days of the week instead of hundreds of "friday watch", "thursdays watch" etc.???*

Andreas


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

RLT69 today...












Mikrolisk said:


> By the way:
> 
> *Why don't you have one single thread "What watch do you wear?" for all days of the week instead of hundreds of "friday watch", "thursdays watch" etc.???*
> 
> Andreas


Because we always have done. Call it tradition if you like.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This beast today - love the sound in this one; goes "Choo-Choo-Choo"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> RLT69 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far back in the mists of time (around 2005) there used to be only the Friday Thread, then a certain elderly owner of `The Red Rekord` ( :notworthy: ) commented that this forum should be different to `The other place` and have a Saturday Thread, a handsome young chap took up the idea and began posting the Saturday threads 

Some time later the esteemed elderly man commented that there should be a regular Sunday thread dedicated to older watches & yet again the young pup took up the task and begain posting the Old Watch Sunday threads :thumbup:

There are the occasional mid week`themed ` threads for divers, chronographs or whatever, but maybe a daily watch thread might be too much :wink2:

Anyway now I`m up I`m wearing this again :heart:

*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels.*










I`ll be swapping over to something else before I go to work this afternoon


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mk XV today.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Poljot Avant garde

This is the watch that got me into collecting. Although I have thinned down too 8 now.










Geoff


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

geoff said:


> Poljot Avant garde
> 
> This is the watch that got me into collecting. Although I have thinned down too 8 now.
> 
> ...


I hope you don`t mind me adding a `/` so we can see the photo Geoff :wink2:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steve said:


> Got this one out of the Lidl tea box ..


Was about to comment that anything is better than Lidl tea .. but I think I'd prefer to have the Lidl tea still in that box!

Anyhow, off home for a long weekend (4 days with no forum - how will I cope!) so currently have this on:










But also have this with me in case I feel like a change!


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> geoff said:
> 
> 
> > Poljot Avant garde
> ...


No problem you beat me to it. First time using photobucket.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today



Maty Cal AS 5008, circa 70's


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Luminor to do battle with central London traffic today..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> It'll be this one today....Son's graduation.....gotta look posh! :lol:


Congratulations David and good choice!!

Breitling Aerospace + Co-pilot for the flight to London


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fortis for me today. "Borrowed" one of Ric's photos as I haven't got round to loading my own - hope thats okay Ric


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

todays watch and back to the LV later


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this before some new bits turn up for it and it has to go away . also getting used to the fact that i have no work for 6 weeks what will i do.

jason.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

cookie520 said:


> Fortis for me today. "Borrowed" one of Ric's photos as I haven't got round to loading my own - hope thats okay Ric


No problem 

Nice tan :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

newest one:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Orange monster for me today  It arrived on Tuesday and not took it off yet


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> also getting used to the fact that i have no work for 6 weeks what will i do.


Me too . I suppose i'll have to learn to cope with it somehow  woohoo

The Speedmaster for the last day at school


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ricster said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Fortis for me today. "Borrowed" one of Ric's photos as I haven't got round to loading my own - hope thats okay Ric
> ...


No doubt straight from the Welsh Riviera :lol:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Vixa for me today


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I reckon it'l be this one today


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > also getting used to the fact that i have no work for 6 weeks what will i do.
> ...


Teachers eh? I dunno ALL this holiday time!


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Me Rolex (rubbish pic) then an Oakley digital when i get to work this afternoon...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

catflem said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, who am I to argue!
> ...


Oops, thanks for pointing that out!

Anyway, it's lost a lot of time last night due to it needing a new battery. I had ordered one, but I ordered the wrong one - IDIOT!

Now changed over to this:

CWC G10










Cheers

Mark


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

camera phone pic, apologies.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

OM for me today.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Busy, busy, busy, I like that, it reminds me of a Mortima, got some more info? 



bunchie32 said:


> camera phone pic, apologies.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


im not a teacher but i get the holidays ,just chilling out watching the open and the cricket -but have a couple of weeks decorating planned so not all good.

jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac... It was indeed early am in Sydney... and I was wearing this... ive something new on now... more this weekend when I take pics...










Sparky.... Love the 516... drop me a mail when its time for it to find a new home...


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

MarkF said:


> Busy, busy, busy, I like that, it reminds me of a Mortima, got some more info?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'yer know, i don't know a damn thing about it. it is well busy mind! gmt & tachy inner bezel, another inner bezel for dive time or something, slide rule outer bezel (which doesn't move.....?) and all coupled to a massive 26mm steel bracelet. it's a big fella!

can't really find any info at all about arios on the web. the only things i've found are jump hour watches made by them. i'd really like to know some more about it if anyone knows anything!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*OMEGA Seamaster GMT* today


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

bunchie32 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Busy, busy, busy, I like that, it reminds me of a Mortima, got some more info?
> ...


Looks like it was made for the Germanic market ( FREitag on the date wheel)

I Googled Arios Montre and it came up with "ARIOS MUROS, FABRIQUE ERWIN TRIEBOLD" in a list of Swiss Manufacturers.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Archimede Pilot Chrono










HAGWE chaps!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Simply Stowa



















(everytime I see that first pic, I kick myself for not giving it a quick 'wipe' before taking the snap  )


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No change here.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

RLT Navigator today.

Alasdair


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

PRS-50 for me again today 










(same pic as last week... h34r: )


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This has just arrived


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> PRS-50 for me again today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome steve......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

home from work now....so this is going on....










cant take it off the toshi! its the most comfy strap i have....and ive bought (don't laugh) 8 different straps for the jsar!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Very Legible Zeno Pilot Handwound










Cheers Mal


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Black SMP for me today. I see over on TZ forum the new "James Bond" replacement for this is not very popular! :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have now swapped to this for the rest of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I started the day off with a Festina










Then I popped around to see a mate, and swapped my Festina for his Mortima. That strap will have to go !, and I should have got a better piccy of the Festina before flipping it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Great watches today (as always) wearing the precista prs-5










Have a great weekend

paul


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I went to work wearing a Marina Militare on a Toshi



















But now I'm home have changed into my SM 300


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

My son Flashharry Jnr, wanted to post his new addition from Granitequarry










Its his present for getting top marks in his Sats.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I have been wearing these Tissot PR50 & RLT 27


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two before coming to work....

*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*










Alpha, ST-16 21 Jewel movement


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This little one all week - lost less than a second in that time :blink:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Steve said:


> Got this one out of the Lidl tea box, ready to put on at 5 AM IN THE MORNING!
> 
> Alpha PO


 h34r: looks like they found their true market place, free gifts with lidl tea h34r:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Been wearing this for a few weeks now.

*Omega Seamaster Chronograph c1972 Calibre 1040*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stanford said:


> This little one all week - lost less than a second in that time :blink:


love the dial on that O&W B)


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m off to bed in a few minutes and will be wearing this over night....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach if you ever flip that you have got to let me know 

Been wearing this all day my RLT 27 Quartz


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway now I`m up I`m wearing this again :heart:
> 
> *Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels.*


Mac,

I love those Seagull chronos, if ever you have one for sale please let me know.

I had a look on ebay but this is all I can find, for some reason I think EVEN the Lidl tea box would resent this one


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sub tonight, may change as I'll be out later ferrying a bunch hyped up teenages around after their prom 

where did I put those car seat covers?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Zephod said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m off to bed in a few minutes and will be wearing this over night....
> ...





Steve said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway now I`m up I`m wearing this again :heart:
> ...


Thanks guys but I`m not sorry to say they are definite keepers 

Anyway I got home from work half an hour ago & have swapped over to this...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*












Later I`ll swap over to this before going to bed...

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stanford said:


> This little one all week - lost less than a second in that time :blink:


Very nice, although I`m not familiar with that particular model, could you tell me what it is, also it appears to have a domed (acrylic?) crystal unk:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

A couple of guys were talking about watches in the office today, and they were pointed in my direction by one of my team who knows about my, er, interests. What did I think about Omegas? Blew them away when I told them about what I was wearing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fulminata said:


> A couple of guys were talking about watches in the office today, and they were pointed in my direction by one of my team who knows about my, er, interests. What did I think about Omegas? Blew them away when I told them about what I was wearing.


I`m not surprised


----------

